

Show HN: Trending GitHub Repos by Language with Grapevine - benbjohnson

I have a hard time finding new, awesome open source repositories on GitHub for the languages I use. So I decided to scratch an itch.<p>My project is called Grapevine. It aggregates mentions of GitHub repos on Twitter and filters them by language. I'm aggregating the top 15 languages on GitHub right now.<p>Some of the languages include JavaScript (@github_js), Ruby (@github_rb), Python (@github_py), Emacs Lisp (@github_el), and Haskell (@github_hs).<p>If you want to know more, here's the project's site.<p>http://grapevine-project.info<p>Let me know what you think!
======
johns
If you want getgrapevine.com let me know (see profile)

------
mrlase
Very nice :) I'm following @github_js as I use js with node primarily. I've
also been trying to find new and interesting repos, but Github doesn't offer
much other than the trending and most watched/forked sadly...

Can you explain how the platform behind it?

~~~
benbjohnson
Thanks for following!

As for the platform, Grapevine is a modular platform that will pull in
messages, group them into topics and then periodically send out a notification
for the most popular topic. Topics are limited by a window so topics can't be
repeated again for, say, six months.

Check out the project on GitHub. It's a Ruby project. Feel free to send a pull
request or add a feature request. I'm also looking for other sites to pull
messages from. Other people have suggested Google Groups, Convore & IRC.

------
benatkin
Clickable link: <http://grapevine-project.info>

